# Butterscotch and Goose's Bunny Blog



## Butterscotch (Jun 30, 2019)

I really enjoy reading these blogs so I decided to start one too. I grew up writing in journals which were meant to be kept private so this whole public "journaling" thing will be a fun new experiment for me! I'm hoping if my bunnies gain an audience here that people will point out what I'm doing right and what I'm doing wrong by my bunnies. This is for them, after all.

A little about me: I am an adult woman who has loved animals my whole entire life. I have shared my life with snakes, hedgehogs, ferrets, newts, fish, mice, hamsters, birds, sugar gliders, horses, cats, dogs, and now rabbits. My journey down the rabbit ownership hole began with a chihuahua on Craigslist and a betta fish. To abbreviate an explanation: I came within minutes of bringing home a chihuahua puppy only to have her owner change her mind and decide to keep her at the last minute. I was sad for myself but very happy that this puppy wasn't losing her family after all. (There is much more to this story but this isn't a puppy blog.) After "losing" my puppy - which I shouldn't have tried to bring home anyway considering my HOA only allows 2 dogs/cats per home and I already have 2 chihuahuas - I felt that I needed to provide a fabulous home to some kind of pet. ANY kind of pet in need. So I brought home a beautiful opal white betta fish. I put him in a big tank all by himself and gave him a 2 story house with a front and back "yard" and plants and bushes and places to hide. He died a week later. I have had betta fish for 30 years, I know how to take care of them. I did everything right. This is the ONLY betta fish that I have ever had that died so quickly. Usually they live for at minimum a year, depending on their age when I bring them home. What happened? This is almost embarrassing to admit but I was completely heartbroken about losing this fish. He was supposed to be happy and spoiled and live the rest of his life in luxury but I failed him somehow. So I started to think about rescuing a guinea pig. I was browsing rescue sites and I kept seeing ads for rabbits that were litter box trained. Yeah right, I thought. Like a ferret? Where they pretend to be litter box trained until you finally find the source of the stink in your house in the back of your couch as piles and piles of dessicated ferret poop behind the cushions? Been there, done that. Ferrets are not for me. And a new couch was expensive. I can handle a guinea pig, I thought. I just have to decide where to put the cage. Now, I own my own home but it is a very small home. I don't want a cage anywhere in my house, I really don't have room for one. Where would I keep a guinea pig cage? I started watching YouTube videos about building animal habitats when I came across the Lennon the Bunny channel and that was when the tickle in my brain started to grow that rabbits do make good house pets and can be litter box trained. I watched every one of Lorelai's videos about her bunny, Lennon. Then I started watching every other pet rabbit video on YouTube. Then I found the House Rabbit Society's web page. Then I bought the House Rabbit Handbook. Then I watched every video from the House Rabbit Society. Then I decided that since I can't get another dog or a cat and I don't want to have to keep an animal in a cage while I'm at work all day, I will honestly evaluate my lifestyle and decide if I am a suitable guardian for a rabbit. Needless to say, I am now the proud mama of two young bunnies, Gray Goose and Butterscotch Schnapps. 

This is life changing for me. You have to know that my pets are my _children._ I will never be able to have kids of my own. My pets fill a void in my life that most people are fortunate enough to fill with their own, human children. I have maternal instincts as strong as any woman, yet mine can never be satisfied in the traditional way. So I adopt and rescue animals in need and I fill my small house with the most unbelievably spoiled animals that you would ever meet. This blog is about Butterscotch and Goose but should you choose to continue reading, you might also meet my chihuahuas Brandy and Bellini (Bella), and my parrots Captain Morgan and Whiskey. (Did you catch the theme?) 

I hope you stick around to hear our stories and provide advice for keeping my bunnies among the happiest and most spoiled bunnies here at RO! I greatly appreciate any and all feedback, especially if you get the sense that I could be improving how I raise my bunnies.

Thank you for reading!


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 30, 2019)

Welcome to the forum! Just wanted to say the _The House Rabbit Handbook_ was my first intro to rabbits as pets too -- this was before the days that internet was so popular or pet sites existed. It was instrumental to me in seeing rabbits as indoor pets.  And so began my journey... still have the book.


----------



## Butterscotch (Jun 30, 2019)

Blue eyes said:


> Welcome to the forum! Just wanted to say the _The House Rabbit Handbook_ was my first intro to rabbits as pets too -- this was before the days that internet was so popular or pet sites existed. It was instrumental to me in seeing rabbits as indoor pets.  And so began my journey... still have the book.


Thank you! I enjoyed reading that book and comparing it to information I found online. I thought it was a very informative book and the fact that it's somewhat outdated actually made me more curious about house rabbits. People have had house rabbits for a very long time! How could I not have known rabbits make such good house pets? I always pictured rabbits outdoors in hutches and thought of them as fiesty, unfriendly animals. I am so glad to be so wrong about them!


----------



## A & B (Jun 30, 2019)

I can't wait to read! I too was looking into getting a guinea pig before getting a rabbit. I looked into getting guinea pigs, rats, mice, chinchillas, a bird, and even a chameleon, but I kept coming back to the idea of a rabbit. They just seemed to fit my lifestyle better. 

You should share some pictures of your pets


----------



## Butterscotch (Jun 30, 2019)

Alyssa and Bugs♡ said:


> I can't wait to read! I too was looking into getting a guinea pig before getting a rabbit. I looked into getting guinea pigs, rats, mice, chinchillas, a bird, and even a chameleon, but I kept coming back to the idea of a rabbit. They just seemed to fit my lifestyle better.
> 
> You should share some pictures of your pets


Alyssa, I've read your entire blog and its kind of what gave me the courage to start my own. On Friday at work, over my lunch break, I was reading about your decision to keep Evie and your thoughts about her potential blindness and I'm really impressed with your perseverance through all of your bonding attempts. I love your blog! And I'm learning SO MUCH reading it. Thank you for sharing your stories! And you're right, I should properly introduce my pets with photos. I just have to sift through the 4,000 pics I have on my phone to find the best ones....


----------



## Butterscotch (Jun 30, 2019)

Here is Goose and Brandy having an afternoon snooze together. My biggest fear in getting rabbits was that my dogs would harass the rabbits. I read a lot of stories of success and heartbreaking failure and I was on the fence for a long time about whether or not I should get a rabbit at all. I discussed it with both of the rabbits' breeders and, obviously, decided to move forward with my newly blended family. My dogs have shown nothing more than curiosity toward the rabbits. No chasing, no playing, no stalking. The rabbits were both raised around dogs and from Day 1 they showed no inherent fear of them. You can see Goose enjoying a full flop right next to Brandy. Butterscotch will jump right up on the couch and climb all over and under the dogs with no reaction at all from them other than a sniff. It makes me happy to see that! I will, of course, proceed with immense caution when the time comes to attempt free roaming. Actually, I'm not sure at all about ever having completely free roam rabbits. I'm not sure my anxiety would allow for me to go to work while thinking "Did I unplug the treadmill?? What if the rabbits get through the barricade?!?" My cords are wrapped and blocked off but the only true test of bunny proofing is discovering the weak spots. Butterscotch won't be spayed until October and then she will need healing time, bonding time, and maybe re-potty training time so I have pretty much the rest of the year for testing my free roam strategy and bunny proofing skills. I think it's a big leap though, going from an enclosed and protected bunny to a loose bunny. How do you know when you're ready?? How do you leave them alone for the first time?


----------



## A & B (Jun 30, 2019)

Butterscotch said:


> Actually, I'm not sure at all about ever having completely free roam rabbits. I'm not sure my anxiety would allow for me to go to work while thinking "Did I unplug the treadmill?? What if the rabbits get through the barricade?!?" My cords are wrapped and blocked off but the only true test of bunny proofing is discovering the weak spots. Butterscotch won't be spayed until October and then she will need healing time, bonding time, and maybe re-potty training time so I have pretty much the rest of the year for testing my free roam strategy and bunny proofing skills. I think it's a big leap though, going from an enclosed and protected bunny to a loose bunny. How do you know when you're ready?? How do you leave them alone for the first time?


I do struggle with "pet anxiety", despite having Bugs free range of my bedroom until we got him a girlfriend. I began by keeping him out for longer each day and supervising for as long as I could. That way, I knew what stuff he liked to chew (of course it had to be my carpet) and I could find ways to get rid of it or block it off effectively. Having rabbits is like endless problem solving. You have to keep trying everything until you figure out something that works. I would recommend getting a camera so you can always see them. It would probably help with anxiety because you'll be able to check and make sure they're not getting into trouble. 


Butterscotch said:


> I'm really impressed with your perseverance through all of your bonding attempts.


At this point, all my blog shows is that rabbits aren't easy to bond. If my 100% bonding failure rate isn't enough to deter someone away from bonding, I don't know what will.


----------



## Anna R. (Jul 1, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. I LOVED reading your blog this morning. I can completely relate to the spoiled pet thing, as I too am unable to have human babies. So, my rabbits are my babies and my entire life. I love them more than my husband, just please don't tell him that (although I think he already knows!). My 4 babies are very spoiled and the love of my life. I have been a rabbit owner for over 15 years. My first rabbit book too was "The house rabbit handbook" and do still have it. Among many, many others. I will enjoy reading your blog. I am no good at writing and don't have the time to write all my adventures down, so I will enjoy reading about yours. Rabbits are truly wonderful pets. My husband was so against dogs, so we have rabbits (long story short). So, I would love to hear about all your fur babies. I did pick up on the theme to your names, that might have attracted me too. (my husband is a bartender!). 
So, happy blogging and welcome to the forum and the "bunny life". You will have many laughs being a bunny owner, they are the cutest creatures and do the funniest things sometimes. I will enjoy reading on.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 1, 2019)

Alyssa and Bugs♡ said:


> I do struggle with "pet anxiety", despite having Bugs free range of my bedroom until we got him a girlfriend. I began by keeping him out for longer each day and supervising for as long as I could. That way, I knew what stuff he liked to chew (of course it had to be my carpet) and I could find ways to get rid of it or block it off effectively. Having rabbits is like endless problem solving. You have to keep trying everything until you figure out something that works. I would recommend getting a camera so you can always see them. It would probably help with anxiety because you'll be able to check and make sure they're not getting into trouble.
> 
> At this point, all my blog shows is that rabbits aren't easy to bond. If my 100% bonding failure rate isn't enough to deter someone away from bonding, I don't know what will.


I think I'm going to start free roaming in my bedroom too. I can remove or elevate all of the electronics in there and I think it would be the safest place for my buns. And my sanity! I'm not so concerned about my furniture getting chewed, it's all hand me downs anyway, but I'm not taking any chances with electrical cords. Do your rabbits go for cords?? 

Have you thought about the car ride method for bonding your rabbits? I'm not recommending it, I'm wondering what your thoughts are about it. It seems a little cruel to put bunnies in stressful situations just to force them to need a safe companion. Do you think it would work? I'm worried my bunnies won't bond either. I am very curiously following your progress.


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 1, 2019)

Anna R. said:


> Welcome to the forum. I LOVED reading your blog this morning. I can completely relate to the spoiled pet thing, as I too am unable to have human babies. So, my rabbits are my babies and my entire life. I love them more than my husband, just please don't tell him that (although I think he already knows!). My 4 babies are very spoiled and the love of my life. I have been a rabbit owner for over 15 years. My first rabbit book too was "The house rabbit handbook" and do still have it. Among many, many others. I will enjoy reading your blog. I am no good at writing and don't have the time to write all my adventures down, so I will enjoy reading about yours. Rabbits are truly wonderful pets. My husband was so against dogs, so we have rabbits (long story short). So, I would love to hear about all your fur babies. I did pick up on the theme to your names, that might have attracted me too. (my husband is a bartender!).
> So, happy blogging and welcome to the forum and the "bunny life". You will have many laughs being a bunny owner, they are the cutest creatures and do the funniest things sometimes. I will enjoy reading on.  Thanks for sharing.


I will not tell your husband, I promise!! 

I think I know what you mean by the "bunny life"! I sit in their living room on my couch - it will remain my couch, I will not let them have that - and I watch them toss their toys, run laps around their play pens, and binky all over the place. They make me smile, even on the worst of days. I was told that rabbits make terrible pets and they don't cuddle. Well, I get my cuddles from my dogs and lately my laughs from my rabbits. I am totally smitten with these little guys!

You have 4 rabbits? How have you managed bonding and housing so many rabbits? Do they get along with each other?


----------



## Anna R. (Jul 1, 2019)

My rabbits love cords, so I would suggest keeping them out of reach.

The bonding....I have had some horror stories; but, I have developed a method that I have very good luck with. I don't like putting my rabbits in stressful situations either, and never had to do that. My sure fire method is this: (it takes some patience; but, it has not failed me yet.)
(they have not met each other yet or done any sort of bonding yet.) I put them in cages or x-pens next to each other. NOT touching or in reach of each other or they will nip at each other. Close enough so they can investigate each other. After about 2 weeks I move the pens closer together provided they have not had any fighting. Then after a month I start 5-10 minute sessions in the bath tub per night for about a week. Then on a Saturday I clear my schedule and move an x-pen in the living room where I supervise all day. I put them in there together right away in the morning, and leave them in there all day. I watch closely and break up any fights if they start immediately. But, I don't take them out if they start fighting, they need to get it out of their systems. I will leave them in there all day and all that night, and sleep in the room with them if they still aren't getting along after the day. I usually have pretty good luck that they are getting along at this point. Then when I am feeling good and trusting they aren't fighting after a day or so. I move them back into the room they were in, in the same x-pen they were in the last day or so. I put it in the center of the two areas they were occupying before I moved them out. This way both their scents are there. Then I hang sheets or old towels around the outside of the pen so they can't see where they are and they only see each other. Then playing it by ear I see how they are doing, if all is going well and they aren't trying to escape I start removing a panel a day of outside cover so they slowly see their surroundings. Usually they see their old habitat and get so excited to go back home with their new friend I don't make it to the end of the covers and I let them into their now shared area. 
No stressing for me or the rabbits and it has worked every time I have tried it. I have used this for my female rabbits that I tried using other methods that did not work. I developed this on my own after lots of reading and trial and lots of error. My 7 year old un-spayed female who I never thought would bond with another after she lost her mate has even bonded with another un-spayed female using this method. 

I'm sure everyone's got their own methods. I've read so many different ways to bond rabbits and tried so many different things. I don't know if this will help or work for you. Maybe I was just really lucky. Just thought I would share. I feel your pain...I have been there. Good luck...


----------



## Anna R. (Jul 1, 2019)

P.S. My bunnies love to cuddle when they are in the mood. Try rubbing their cheeks, they are suckers for cheek rubs. I hold them and rub their cheeks. My oldest (the 7 year old) will cuddle with me for an hour if she is getting her cheeks rubbed and her back rubbed. It's so cute to feel their little breath on your neck.


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 1, 2019)

Anna R. said:


> P.S. My bunnies love to cuddle when they are in the mood. Try rubbing their cheeks, they are suckers for cheek rubs. I hold them and rub their cheeks. My oldest (the 7 year old) will cuddle with me for an hour if she is getting her cheeks rubbed and her back rubbed. It's so cute to feel their little breath on your neck.


I just tried the cheek rubbing on my 10 week old doe. I had just fed a piece of cheese to my dogs and I think she smelled it. She nipped me! My fault. She's letting me pet her on her back now though, I love this!!


----------



## JBun (Jul 1, 2019)

I've had the best luck with head rubs right on their forehead between their eyes. I've had some rabbits that didn't like me touching their cheeks, and would tense up when I did it.


----------



## Anna R. (Jul 2, 2019)

The forehead is a great place to start if your bunny is new or not used to being petted. This is the area where they will groom each other the most and the area they will accept pets at first. This is where I started (sorry forgot about those early days, I've had my bunny's awhile), and then it morphed into cheek pets. Now that's all they want. They immediately start clicking their teeth (teeth purring!) together (which means they like something) when I rub their cheeks now. All rabbits are different though. All of mine also like to get their backs rubbed, but all in different areas. 
Butterscotch the best way to earn your rabbits trust is to lay face down on the floor and let you bunnies climb all over and investigate you. Don't do anything just let them explore and come to you. It feels so good to have their little feet on your back! Nipping can also be a sign of affection between rabbits, however, I think she was smelling the cheese on your fingers! 
Enjoy your babies


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 4, 2019)

I am losing my mind!! I am already exasperated at times with these baby bunnies of mine and I can't stop thinking about how I want _another_ baby bunny. The breeder I purchased Goose from has just posted 5 sable point babies for sale and I am in love with the color of these babies! I already made the mistake of purchasing two babies, I would be a complete dunce to add a third. I want a trio. I want three happy rabbits that play with each other and love all over each other and leave my furniture alone. I know, I know, good luck with that. Mostly, I want a trio because I know the heartbreak of losing a mate and I cannot stand the thought of a grieving bunny. Eventually, though hopefully a long lifetime from now, I will lose one of my bunnies. I will have to comfort either Goose or Butterscotch as they grieve and hopefully learn to love again. I hope that I'm more fluent in bunny speak by then so that I can tell my sweet love that this pain will pass, I know, I've been there. Unless I have a trio..... This is an eventual goal of mine but as my situation stands now, my heart is bigger than my house and three bunnies who won't bond is just not an option. Not at all. Is it possible to plop a third bunny into a bonded pair and have a happy threesome? Maybe two will bond and I'll have a third bunny living in my bedroom. You see? There goes my mind again. Thinking up all of the possibilities of how to make this work. Maybe I'll come to my senses after Goose's vet appointment next week. I have a reasonable amount of money set aside for vet bills but I also have 5 other pets. I learned the hard way that one devastating diagnosis can wipe out the savings and max out the credit card very quickly. If I won't listen to common sense, then I must listen to my pennies going down the drain! There are ways to make housing situations work, ways to keep incompatible bunnies from fighting, but money is a hard stop for me. Money is the one thing I don't have any wiggle room with. And my money needs to be available for all of my kids. 

I came across another problem with a blended home of rabbits and dogs. My dogs eat hay and rabbit bedding. Why would dogs eat hay and bedding when they are carnivores? I never thought this would be an issue. Bella, my 3 year old chihuahua, pooped out the brightest white turd made up of rabbit bedding yesterday. I think my eyes bugged out like they do in cartoons when I saw it coming out of her! What the heck!! Bella is a tiny dog with a very sensitive stomach. She has been in the ER several times for allergies to things she has eaten. I still don't know what she eats that makes her so sick so I have to keep my floors clean (any other parrot owners out there chuckling at me right now?) and make sure she eats only her dog food and dog treats. And apparently parrot food is ok too. But I don't know about rabbit food. What happens when my bunnies are finally free roam? Can they ever be free roam if my dogs will eat their food and hay (and poop)? I hadn't considered these things even though they seem so unbelievably obvious now. I'm a little disappointed in Google for knowing everything in the world there is to know but still not being smart enough to suggest articles on dogs eating hay and bedding. I did my research before getting rabbits. I spent entire days reading, watching videos, searching for articles. And I still made stupid mistakes like buying two baby bunnies. And not catching that my dog eats paper bedding and hay. I feel like a bad mom. But the important lesson here has been learned: my dog eats bedding and that could be very dangerous so now I have to figure out a solution. We will adapt. We will make this work! I think eventually I will do away with the paper bedding and just use plain hay in the litter boxes. Or wood pellets. Butterscotch eats the bedding so she doesn't get it in her litter boxes anymore. Goose is a little more of a diva, he really seems to like placing his bum on a nice, soft, plush surface to pee. He never pees or poops in his hay. His litter box is half bedding, half hay. Always soiled bedding and always clean hay. What a good boy! Again, what to do when these guys are bonded and sharing the whole house? Butterscotch cannot have access to paper bedding. We'll figure it out when the time comes. This is one of the easy problems to solve, I hope. 

The bigger problem is when to get a third bunny so I can have a successful trio. Three babies are more likely to bond than adding a third to a bonded pair, right guys? My birthday is next month and my grandpa usually gives me $100. These sable point babies are $100. That can't be a coincidence, right? Help me out here? Happy birthday to me?


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 4, 2019)

I hope you enjoy this photo of Butterscotch lounging in the destruction that was her hay carrot toy. Notice how clean Goose's side of the play pen is and he was given the same toy. He politely chewed at the braided portion of the hay carrot and pulled it around his play pen for a while and then moved on to other toys. Butterscotch went to town on hers! No playing with it, just all out carnage and mayhem. These two have such different personalities! They are so fun to watch!

Here is Goose brooding in his litter box. He looks like he's plotting something here.


----------



## A & B (Jul 4, 2019)

Butterscotch said:


> Do your rabbits go for cords??


Yes, especially Evie, but then again, she's a big chewer. I put paper towel tubes around my mini-fridge cord and I just keep the rest of the cords up. My flat iron cord, however, is another story. It's chewed so badly that it's probably dangerous.


Butterscotch said:


> Have you thought about the car ride method for bonding your rabbits? I'm not recommending it, I'm wondering what your thoughts are about it. It seems a little cruel to put bunnies in stressful situations just to force them to need a safe companion. Do you think it would work? I'm worried my bunnies won't bond either. I am very curiously following your progress.


I did use the car ride method when we brought both Evie and Lola home and then again when I took Bugs and Lola to Petsmart. It didn't work for either pairs because Bugs and Lola actually got into a scuff in the carrier and Bugs hates staying in the carrier. He prefers to run loose in the car, which is something he's only been allowed to do once. I see stress bonding as a last resort kind of thing. If you've tried absolutely everything and nothing's worked, stress bonding may be your only bet.


Butterscotch said:


> I just tried the cheek rubbing on my 10 week old doe. I had just fed a piece of cheese to my dogs and I think she smelled it. She nipped me!


Bugs absolutely loves being pet on his cheeks but Evie doesn't.


Butterscotch said:


> I hope you enjoy this photo of Butterscotch lounging in the destruction that was her hay carrot toy.


I have that same toy and Bugs only chewed the top also. Now, it's one of those toys that doesn't get played with. I used to put herbs in the carrot (when the top is all chewed, there is a hole in the top) and Bugs really liked to push it around. It made quite the mess.

What breed are Butterscotch and Goose? They are absolutely beautiful!

If you want to form a trio, I believe (correct me if I'm wrong) all bunnies should meet at the same time. It can be done if two have met though, but it's not as easy.


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 4, 2019)

Alyssa and Bugs♡ said:


> I have that same toy and Bugs only chewed the top also. Now, it's one of those toys that doesn't get played with. I used to put herbs in the carrot (when the top is all chewed, there is a hole in the top) and Bugs really liked to push it around. It made quite the mess.
> 
> What breed are Butterscotch and Goose? They are absolutely beautiful!



Alyssa, you're brilliant! I can't believe I didn't think to stuff those carrot carcasses with treats! Especially since I stuff Kong toys for my dogs. Omg, epic forehead slap. They are too young for treats but I can stuff it with a pinch of alfalfa, which I'm going to go do in just a minute.

They are Netherland Dwarf bunnies. I read that Netherland Dwarves are high energy and spunky and I wanted fun pets, so I chose that breed. All of our future happiness hinges on potty training and bonding because my vision of a happy home is two bunnies racing around my house and snuggling together under furniture. I'm not attempting bonding yet, right now I'm just collecting ideas and strategies. I will try when they are both fixed and have had time to heal from surgery. They are in side by side play pens now. I miss watching them chase each other and groom each other but I had to separate them when they got older, of course.

Right now I have 3 play pens connected like a long chute from Butterscotch's cage and she is zooming back and forth down the length of the pens. When she's done, I'll connect it to Goose's cage so he can do the same. They have so much energy! I'm not sure if it's the breed or that they're babies (or both) but it's hilarious to watch. I hope they can be together someday.


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 4, 2019)

Anna R. said:


> P.S. My bunnies love to cuddle when they are in the mood. Try rubbing their cheeks, they are suckers for cheek rubs. I hold them and rub their cheeks. My oldest (the 7 year old) will cuddle with me for an hour if she is getting her cheeks rubbed and her back rubbed. It's so cute to feel their little breath on your neck.


I hope I have this kind of relationship with my rabbits one day!


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 4, 2019)

You guys!! I got bunny love from Goose today! I think. I was deep cleaning his cage and he hopped up to me and kinda hung out for a little bit so I took my gloves off and started to pet him from his head to his tail, slow and gentle. He put his head down but he didn't close his eyes. For maybe 5 full glorious minutes he let me stroke his back, rub his ears, caress his cheeks and forehead _and he let me kiss him!!_ I smooched him all over and just breathed in his sweet bunny scent. Do you think he liked it since he put his head down or did I just assault my rabbit??


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 5, 2019)

Since I'm home from work today for the holiday - yay!! - I set up every play pen that I have into two long side by side chutes coming off of each cage and Butterscotch and Goose have been running tandem laps for a while now. When Goose gets tired, he retires to his litter box to munch and poo while Butterscotch makes every attempt to escape her play pen. She doesn't climb anymore, I bought play pens designed for ferrets and rabbits so they don't have a horizontal bar until half way up. She can't get a foothold to climb. This little girl is so smart though that she knows where the pens are hooked together and she doesn't bother harassing any other area of the pen. She reminds me of the big velociraptor in the original Jurassic Park movie when the game warden says something like "She's testing the fence but she's smart. She never tests the same spot twice". Yeah, that's my girl. What have I gotten myself into with her? She's going to be my problem child, I can tell. But then I started thinking about how her personality might change after she is spayed in October and I felt sad! She is who she is, who am I to surgically alter her to try to change her nature? I have to remind myself that it's to save her life! To spare her from cancer. And also to enable her to share a meaningful bond with Goose (all 10 fingers crossed! Makes it awkward to type....) and to enrich her life through companionship. This is as much for her benefit as it is for mine. Goose goes through his surgery first, his is scheduled for August 30th when he'll be just shy of 6 months old. I took the whole day off of work, on a Friday, so I can fuss over him all weekend and make sure he's ok. I'm anxious about Butterscotch's surgery, females have it pretty rough in the desexing department. When my dog was spayed I put her in preemie onesies and paid my niece to skip school for a few days to watch her. I remember telling my niece she was being paid to watch her constantly: "You go to the bathroom, she goes to the bathroom with you. You watch a movie, she's in your lap. You hear her making noises at night, you get up to check. In fact, try not to sleep at all." (Slight exaggeration) I am the crazy aunt and I don't care! Not surprisingly, my niece couldn't be convinced to do the same when Butterscotch gets spayed so I'm going to have to figure this one out on my own. I don't have anybody to watch her when I have to go back to work. Will she be ok all alone after her surgery? What has worked for you guys when your girls have gotten spayed?


----------



## Anna R. (Jul 9, 2019)

Butterscotch...you sound just like me. I thought I was the only one who constantly worried about my babies and always wondering "what if". Glad to know I am not the only one! As for your male putting his head down, he was "presenting himself" to you. When a rabbit lungs forward and puts their head down they are asking for pets. So, you he was not angry with you for petting him, it's exactly what he wanted. The more you pet them the more they will do this. When I walk into my rabbit's area they all run over and put their heads down as they know they are going to get some love from Mom.

Your little girl sounds a lot like my youngest girl. She is a little stinker. I came home one day to find her on top of her cage, how she got their I have no idea. I have two pens kind of side by side with a walkway down the middle. They have the entire room, one side for one pair and the other for another pair. Two bonded sets. Lily, my little stinker is constantly trying to escape to go see the other rabbits. She is convinced they have better treats on their side of the room. I have had to put up all kinds of odd barriers to keep her in her own area. I just make sure she has lots of toys and space to run to keep her occupied and avoid escaping. It's been a while since she's gotten out, so I think I finally got it taken care of. They are so smart and always seem to find the one place you didn't think of.

My second youngest was eating her bedding too when I first got her. She has quit doing that as she found out that hay was much better than bedding. 

Only 1 of my 4 girls is spayed. I don't think your babies will change that much after they are spayed and neutered. Their personalities are their own, no matter what. It won't change who they are completely, just merely calm them down a bit (sometimes not at all as I have found). So, I don't think they will lose who they are. They will just become calmer less aggressive versions of themselves. 

As for adding the third rabbit.... I have four wonderful angels... I would love more; but, just don't have the time with the work thing always getting in the way. I think your thinking of the third is a great idea. I started with two and one died suddenly (very sad). Then I got another to fill the void for my single female. After a botched bonding I separated them and ended up with four. So, having three might be the best plan. Besides who can resist another little face and soft little body?


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 9, 2019)

Anna R. said:


> Butterscotch...you sound just like me. I thought I was the only one who constantly worried about my babies and always wondering "what if". Glad to know I am not the only one! As for your male putting his head down, he was "presenting himself" to you. When a rabbit lungs forward and puts their head down they are asking for pets. So, you he was not angry with you for petting him, it's exactly what he wanted. The more you pet them the more they will do this. When I walk into my rabbit's area they all run over and put their heads down as they know they are going to get some love from Mom.
> 
> Your little girl sounds a lot like my youngest girl. She is a little stinker. I came home one day to find her on top of her cage, how she got their I have no idea. I have two pens kind of side by side with a walkway down the middle. They have the entire room, one side for one pair and the other for another pair. Two bonded sets. Lily, my little stinker is constantly trying to escape to go see the other rabbits. She is convinced they have better treats on their side of the room. I have had to put up all kinds of odd barriers to keep her in her own area. I just make sure she has lots of toys and space to run to keep her occupied and avoid escaping. It's been a while since she's gotten out, so I think I finally got it taken care of. They are so smart and always seem to find the one place you didn't think of.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear you lost a bun suddenly! That must have been heart breaking. May I ask how the bonding attempt was botched? I think that's one of my biggest fears, that my two won't bond when they're ready to live together. I heard female/female bonds are not always easy, it's good to hear that you have two sets of girls! You succeeded twice.

You have got me really thinking about getting one of those little sable point babies and attempting a trio. I just feel like I'd be signing up for disaster and a lifetime of separated buns. I don't have a spare room in my house. But my house can very easily be divided perfectly in half with equal living space for each set of buns. Then again, it was already a mistake to get two babies, my smarts tell me not to try three but my feels tell me I need to go for it because it just might work. This is when I need a husband to be the voice of reason and set some boundaries. Then again that's why I don't have (want) a husband...because I hate reason and boundaries. What a mess I am.


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 9, 2019)

Goose's vet appointment was today and he passed his health check with flying colors! He is officially scheduled for his neuter on August 30th. I really liked this vet we saw. I almost asked him to marry me when I watched how expertly he handled Goose. He trimmed his nails in like 5 seconds, it was very impressive. _Very _impressive. I got answers to all of my questions and I was told I'm doing things right and that's good to hear when you feel like you're kayaking without a paddle sometimes. I didn't just ease into bunny parenting, I dove right in with two babies of a high strung breed. But it has officially and professionally been confirmed that I am on the right track and I'm doing great so far. That's fantastic for my bunnies because they are my hostages and they have no choice but to live with my best efforts. I was glad to hear I'm making the right efforts. Our housing situation leaves a lot to be desired at the moment but we will get there. Right now I'm getting up at 3am so my bunnies have 2 full hours of time in their play pens before I have to leave for work. It will be nice when they are free roam and they can get all the exercise that they desire. We will get there!!

I have to explain this photo of Goose. It's not the best photo of him so please don't tell him I posted it. It was 73 and humid and pouring rain today and my air conditioning does not work in my Jeep. I also have my grandpa's beautiful old Cadillac which has arctic cold air conditioning so naturally that was the car I was going to use to transport Goose to the vet. I was having trouble getting it to start last week so I dropped it off at the mechanic on Saturday where they determined it needed a new starter. This mechanic is open all weekend and putting a starter in a 30 year old Cadillac is pretty straight forward so I figured it would be done by Monday. Nope. Of course this happens right when I desperately need the air conditioning. We had to improvise with a bottle of frozen water wrapped in a paper towel. He sat right on it the whole way home, as you can see. Poor boy. Maybe I should have removed the paper towel so he could have frozen his balls off and saved me $189 on his neuter surgery.


----------



## Anna R. (Jul 9, 2019)

It was horribly heart breaking losing my bunny. I was devastated and so concerned for little girl. She was heart broken when she lost her mate. They had been together since they were 6 weeks old. I rushed to get another mate for her without really doing any research on bonding or anything. I took her to meet the new rabbit and they got along perfectly. They rode home together in the carrier and were cleaning each other by the time I got them home. I thought all was going great. Then I made the mistake of putting the new rabbit right in the same pen with my "old" rabbit. Let's just say I figured out very quickly that was a mistake. I separated them fast; but, was un-prepared. I had to make shift a pen for the new bunny but had no room and they were too close to each other. The next day I got another x-pen and got them away from each other. I waited a couple of weeks and tried doing some "dates" in a neutral area. All they did was fight. They ended up hating each other and still do to this day. I have a sheet hanging between the two areas they are in or they go crazy trying to escape to get at the other. Big mistake on my part, and very stupid. I learned my lesson and did a ton of reading and research on bonding etc. About 6 months later I got another and tried my bonding technique I wrote earlier about. Worked like a charm. 

Your bunnies are both young, so that is a plus actually. When they are younger and not set in their ways I think it is easier to bond them. They haven't staked out their territories yet and are more open to making new friends. When I brought my first two home I put them together right away and had no problems at all. I think everything was new to them so they looked to each other for support and built the bond right away. That's the way to do it. They say taking your bunnies to a friends house for couple of days and putting them together works well as they are both in new area too.

Sorry I got you thinking about getting another bun. Well, maybe not really.  I just love those little fur babies so much, I just can't help myself!


----------



## Anna R. (Jul 10, 2019)

Butterscotch... I love your posts. You make me laugh out loud.  
Keep posting I am eager to see how things turn out with Grey Goose and Butterscotch. Also, if you decide to get the third fur baby.
Cheers to your bunny life.


----------



## A & B (Jul 10, 2019)

Butterscotch and Goose make me really want a Netherland! They're so cute!


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 10, 2019)

Anna R. said:


> It was horribly heart breaking losing my bunny. I was devastated and so concerned for little girl. She was heart broken when she lost her mate. They had been together since they were 6 weeks old. I rushed to get another mate for her without really doing any research on bonding or anything. I took her to meet the new rabbit and they got along perfectly. They rode home together in the carrier and were cleaning each other by the time I got them home. I thought all was going great. Then I made the mistake of putting the new rabbit right in the same pen with my "old" rabbit. Let's just say I figured out very quickly that was a mistake. I separated them fast; but, was un-prepared. I had to make shift a pen for the new bunny but had no room and they were too close to each other. The next day I got another x-pen and got them away from each other. I waited a couple of weeks and tried doing some "dates" in a neutral area. All they did was fight. They ended up hating each other and still do to this day. I have a sheet hanging between the two areas they are in or they go crazy trying to escape to get at the other. Big mistake on my part, and very stupid. I learned my lesson and did a ton of reading and research on bonding etc. About 6 months later I got another and tried my bonding technique I wrote earlier about. Worked like a charm.
> 
> Your bunnies are both young, so that is a plus actually. When they are younger and not set in their ways I think it is easier to bond them. They haven't staked out their territories yet and are more open to making new friends. When I brought my first two home I put them together right away and had no problems at all. I think everything was new to them so they looked to each other for support and built the bond right away. That's the way to do it. They say taking your bunnies to a friends house for couple of days and putting them together works well as they are both in new area too.
> 
> Sorry I got you thinking about getting another bun. Well, maybe not really.  I just love those little fur babies so much, I just can't help myself!


Oh my goodness it would break my heart to see my bunny have a broken heart. I don't understand how they can be such social creatures yet be so territorial even when they are lonely. I suppose in their natural habitat that serves some purpose for them but it sure makes it hard for those of us who are willing to take in multiple rabbits. I'm glad it more or less worked out for you with both of your pairs. I like your bonding technique, I hope it works for us if I have to actually bond my bunnies!


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 10, 2019)

JBun said:


> I've had the best luck with head rubs right on their forehead between their eyes. I've had some rabbits that didn't like me touching their cheeks, and would tense up when I did it.


If they tense up but don't hop away should I keep going? Goose is much more receptive to this than the cheek rubbing but I think he still tenses up sometimes. Butterscotch doesn't have time for any affection at all, she's too busy. That's the best way to describe her.


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 10, 2019)

Alyssa and Bugs♡ said:


> Butterscotch and Goose make me really want a Netherland! They're so cute!


They are so cute! But so is Bugs with his little lop ears and I'll bet Evie has the softest fur to go with her stunning black otter coloring. I wanted a black otter so bad but I couldn't find one anywhere. Your buns really do make the cutest couple! I hope they continue to get along for you! And for them.


----------



## JBun (Jul 11, 2019)

Butterscotch said:


> If they tense up but don't hop away should I keep going? Goose is much more receptive to this than the cheek rubbing but I think he still tenses up sometimes. Butterscotch doesn't have time for any affection at all, she's too busy. That's the best way to describe her.



I would so he can get used to it, and realize he's ok and you're just 'grooming' him. Usually if they don't want you doing it they will hop away or nudge your hand away. 

For busy rabbits, the best time to give them head rubs is when they've worn themselves out and have settled down for their nap.


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 13, 2019)

So apparently putting a starter in a 30 year old Cadillac is not pretty straight forward. The dang starter is wrapped up in the exhaust so the exhaust has to be dropped in order to get to the starter. The mechanic said he didn't want to do the repairs. He was worried something would go wrong and he wouldn't be be able to find replacement parts for such an old car. I was able to get it started and took it to my dad's house where he had garage space to store it until we could figure out what to do with it. My dad is a super hero! He was able to find a mechanic who would be willing to fix it. Not only that, but this mechanic took my disabled 1999 Sebring convertible, which has been sitting in my dad's back yard for the last two years while we "figured out what to do with it", as partial payment for the repairs on my Cadillac. He picked up both cars. My dad knows this guy through church and he says he's very trustworthy. I believe him. I can't wait to have a car with air conditioning!! The weather has been downright swampy lately and I'm sick and tired of arriving at work with a damp bra and humidititties every morning. 

Butterscotch is a little devil. This child will test my patience to no end, I know it already. Yesterday was a long day because I went to liver olympics after work with my friends at this amazing Irish pub. I did go home first to let my dogs out, feed them, and refresh Goose and Butterscotch's hay but I still felt guilty about my bunnies spending such a long day in their cages. I let them out as soon as I got home from the pub and I settled on the couch with my tablet to check out updates here on RO. I fell asleep. I think I woke up in Kansas by the looks of Butterscotch's play pen. It looked like a tornado went through her play pen. She completely annihilated her cardboard box, destroyed her hay carrot toy (which I had stuffed with alfalfa), tossed hay all over the pen, pulled the fleece blanket through the play pen bars in several locations, and chewed a rabbit sized hole in the blanket. She didn't injest the blanket, the hole can be completely restructured. Goose's play pen was, for the most part, clean. He also ripped into his alfalfa stuffed hay carrot but he politely ate most of the hay instead of just tossing it everywhere. He's just a neat and clean bunny. He is my favorite. (Shooting rude looks at Butterscotch right now).

I don't know when to start free roaming these bunnies. I estimated that it would most likely take the rest of the year for them to establish consistent potty habits, heal from their surgeries, heal from their hormones, and hopefully bond. I have purposely restricted their access from my kitchen, bathroom, and bedroom so that I have three choices of neutral territory in the event that bonding does not go as easily as I hope. The best part of my house for my bunnies is a long hallway that runs the entire length of my whole house and ends in my wide open living room. They can take off at full speed with more than enough room for safe turn arounds, laps, and binkies! I can't wait until we get there. I want my clean living room back and I want to get rid of these cages and play pens.


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 13, 2019)

Anna R. said:


> Butterscotch... I love your posts. You make me laugh out loud.
> Keep posting I am eager to see how things turn out with Grey Goose and Butterscotch. Also, if you decide to get the third fur baby.
> Cheers to your bunny life.


I pulled out my phone so many times this week to text the breeder about those sable point babies. I just can't do it. I hardly know what I'm doing now! But from what I understand, and from what you've said, it's much easier to attempt a trio with young bunnies than it is to plop a third bunny into a bonded pair. Again, I really don't know if that's true or not. I did go as far as discussing it with my sister, who says she will take one of my bunnies if all three don't bond. I guess at this point it is a financial decision for me because I'll end up paying for the bunny and spaying her if only to eventually have to give her to my sister (or one of my other bunnies) in a worst case scenario. These bunnies need homes anyway, I'd like to try to make the trio work but if it doesn't one of my bunnies will go to another very good home but still stay in the family. I don't want to risk Goose or Butterscotch being the odd bunny out, they're my babies! But I'll feel that way about the sable point baby too. What a conundrum! I want to try, I really do, but I don't want to have to give up one of my bunnies and I don't want to maintain separate living spaces for bunnies that won't get along. I can, I have the space, but I don't want to. Is it worth trying? Is it horrible to take in a new pet knowing you may have to rehome it even if it is to a wonderful new home?

Sorry...I'm mostly thinking out loud. It's hard to talk yourself out of something you really want, isnt it?


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 14, 2019)

Rant warning! Please scroll on by if you're not up for a major vent session. 

I am at my wits end with Butterscotch this morning! She has been so inconsistent with potty training pretty much since I brought her home. She'll do great for a while so I'll give her more space, then she starts to pee in corners again. I move/add litter boxes and reduce her space and she does great for a while. Then she starts peeing next to the litter boxes. Around and around we go. Today I gave her a fresh sheet of cardboard to shred and she just pees on it then hops through the pee and tracks it all over the clean fleece blanket I just laid down this morning. In the time it took me to type this paragraph she chewed several small holes in the fleece blanket along the perimeter of her play pen. It was a brand new blanket. I put it down for them for the first time this morning. Now it's full of holes. How effing rude.

Which brings me to frustration point two: She's also an insatiable chewer. She has wood blocks, apple sticks, hay carrots, hay twists, a grass mat, willow balls, a wood hidey house, paper towel rolls stuffed with hay, and a variety of cardboard. What does she want to chew? Not her toys. No, that wouldn't be any fun, would it? The cardboard? Nope. She only wants to chew the blanket. The ONE thing in her whole entire habitat that I don't want her to chew. THE ONE THING! Everything else is chewable. EVERYTHING! I had to put her back in her cage because I'm feeling a little hormonal and I just couldn't deal with it this morning. I got furious with her. Completely furious. Goose doesn't do this naughty stuff. Not at all! He uses his litter box religiously, plays with his toys as intended, chews on his cardboard without peeing on it, runs laps and binkies, and just generally behaves. He is the perfect little bunny! Butterscotch is horrible!

I realize what I'm saying here. Butterscotch is just being a baby rabbit. She is behaving in a completely normal baby rabbit manner. This is why I shouldn't have gotten baby rabbits. If anyone reading this is considering getting a baby rabbit consider yourself warned! They can be awful little brats. If you're a pre-menopausal woman (speaking to myself here), you can also be an awful little brat and you need to recognize when you need a time out from your awful little brat bunny. I needed a time out. I got so angry because I had spent an hour cleaning their cages, pulling up the fleece blanket from last week to give them a fresh one, laying down waterproof mattress sheets under Butterscotch's play pen, made up some fresh paper towel roll toys for them and just sat down with my coffee and tablet to enjoy my Sunday morning when Butterscotch starts tracking pee through her play pen and shredding her blanket. I snapped. *NO BUNNIES WERE HARMED IN MY MINI MELT DOWN!* I put some alfalfa hay in Butterscotch's cage and when she went in for it I also put her toys in there and gently closed the door. Episode over. Now I'm ranting on RO while aggressively sipping my cold coffee and brainstorming how I can keep Bratterscotch from ruining every freaking blanket I give them. 

I knew I was signing up for challenges like this when I decided to get rabbits. I did my homework. But I didn't discover this forum until after I made the mistake of getting two baby rabbits and I didn't come across any advice about not getting baby rabbits during my time of research. I accept this challenge, however, and I will conquer my frustration and I will not be defeated by a little mini Satan hiding in the 2nd cutest little bunny body the world has ever seen. I am committed to spoiling the ever living crap out of these bunnies. I will figure out what it will take beyond spaying/neutering/generally maturing to keep these bunnies stimulated, enriched, and happy without losing my sanity or my furniture. But I do need help from you guys. You are the experts and today I'm feeling very overwhelmed with my special child. I have to get through this, there is no alternative and there will be no rehoming of rabbits. I know it's possibly going to get worse before it gets better but I'm very hopeful that it will get much better. Any suggestions to get us through this? I guess I just need a flooring solution for Butterscotch. The fleece blankets keep her from chewing the waterproof sheets, which have rubber in them. She chews those too if she can get through the fleece. She clearly has a vast selection of toys to distract her from the fleece but it obviously isn't enough. I'm thinking I'll go to Home Depot today and get untreated wood to line the perimeter of her play pen with. Maybe it will keep her away from the fleece? Maybe? Fingers crossed.

Note: her cage door is now open and I have released the kraken. Thankfully she has settled in for her afternoon snooze.....


----------



## A & B (Jul 14, 2019)

Butterscotch and Goose remind me of mini versions of Bugs and Evie. When Bugs was younger, he was crazy. He ate everything and nipped at everyone, humped my dog and I daily, chewed the cage bars endlessly, sprayed pee on me for no reason whatsoever, chewed massive holes in the carpet, etc. I considered giving him away because I wasn't in a great spot mentally and I felt that it wasn't fair to him that I didn't have a job at the time and was using my $15 weekly allowance to buy him veggies, hay (this was before I started buying hay in bulk and used petstore hay), and trying to save up for his neuter which left me with no money for toys. He got neutered in December at 8 months old and his personality has changed completely. He is calmer, quieter, and overall, a good boy. I can't speak for females though. My point is that it may stop after her spay and to just hang in there. If she gets to be too much, just go take a bath and try to not think of the satin in the other room.

I don't have much advice to share about the inconsistent litter training though. Does she have access to her cage when having playtime? One thing that worked with me was giving multiple litter boxes.



Butterscotch said:


> Now I'm ranting on RO while aggressively sipping my cold coffee and brainstorming how I can keep Bratterscotch from ruining every freaking blanket I give them.


"Bratterscotch" made me laugh a bit harder than it should have lol

I find that when Bugs is being crazy, putting a handful of fresh hay in the pen (not in the litter box, just on the floor) keeps them entertained. Maybe a treat ball would work. You'd put her pellets in that and she could burn some energy that way. You could also try not using blankets at all, but that's probably easier said than done.

Can you post a picture of her pen?


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 14, 2019)

Her pen is quite small at the moment for litter box training. She does have access to her cage during play time. She also has 2 additional litter boxes in her play pen in the areas where she most frequently pees. I put the flat cardboard box in there to encourage her to chew that instead of the blanket. It's hit or miss, she'll get bored of it and start on the blanket. I would love to get rid of the blankets but they are there to keep Butterscotch away from the waterproof sheets because they have rubber in them. As soon as she gets better about peeing in her boxes I can do away with the waterproof sheets and maybe the blankets however I have a 10'x12' area rug under their cages which is much more expensive to clean or replace than the blankets and I want to protect that too. I'm glad to hear you struggled too and overcame it. I was expecting a whirlwind of criticism for losing my patience with Butterscotch this morning but I think we've all been there a time or two. Today was my turn I guess. I hope she'll calm down after getting spayed but that's not for several more months. I just have to be creative so we survive until then!


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 14, 2019)

I'm not catching what her triggers are for not using the litter box. She will do great for several days and then all of a sudden she'll start going next to the boxes instead of in them. Or along the perimeter of her pen or in the corners. I add fresh hay to them several times a day, completely clean them as needed, I wash and replace the blanket frequently to remove any potty smells, she has a choice of boxes to use. Is this just how some baby bunnies are? Goose was so easy. From day one he figured it out. He has not had one single urine accident since then the day after he came home.


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 14, 2019)

My bunnies are thoroughly enjoying the air conditioning on this muggy, steamy Sunday afternoon. The chihuahuas, not so much.


----------



## JBun (Jul 15, 2019)

Butterscotch actually sounds like a typical rabbit. They are full blown destruction machines, particularly if they are still hormonal(not spayed/neutered), if they are female, and if they are still young. So she's just being a normal rabbit. Now it's your other rabbit that's not as typical.

So the key is learning how to direct and manage this tendency for full blown destruction. There are tricks that us long term rabbit owners have learned over years of having rabbits as pets. First, getting her spayed when it's time. Though this won't always calm destructive behavior, most often it at least decreases it some. 

If she is picking other places to pee, add a litter box there, even if you have to have several litter boxes around. If she's peeing next to the litter box, make sure that it's not just her butt hanging over the edge of the litter box and the pee ending up on the floor. If the sides are high enough and she is purposely peeing just outside the litter box and along the perimeter, this is normal marking behavior, especially for hormonal rabbits and when there are other rabbits around as it can increase this type of territorial behavior. Spaying often will fix this. The other reason she is peeing outside the litter box is that she has a nice soft blanket to pee on. Most rabbits love to pee on soft things. My rabbits would pee everywhere if I had a fleece blanket covering their enclosure.

If she is peeing on the cardboard, don't give her cardboard or keep it in a plastic tub to confine the mess so you can just dump it in the garbage. Or make her a dig box instead, made from a tall plastic bin with entrance and exit holes cut in high up on the box to contain the mess but low enough to hop in, and fill with crumpled newspaper. I've found dig boxes to actually be the best thing for channeling this normal destructive rabbit behavior of digging and chewing things up.

As for the blanket chewing, some rabbits love to dig, rearrange, and chew blankets. It's a normal thing for them as it simulates the normal rabbit behavior of building a burrow and a nest. So if you want her to have a blanket then it's just something you have to expect to happen. Or don't give her a blanket. 

For myself, I don't give my rabbits blankets for the most part. Just too difficult to manage. I like to have a smooth flooring surface that I can sweep up easily. I do have a fleece pet bed for them, which they pee in and I just rotate it out and wash. My other better behaved rabbits get a small soft microfiber rug, but even then there are the occasional pee accidents. The other group doesn't get a rug as I know they would just pee all over it. So you really have to tailor your rabbits habitat to their particular behavior, but also with a set up that you are able to manage well without it driving you nuts. If her set up is making too much work for you then I strongly suggest making some changes. She's a hormonal female being driven by nature to want to dig, burrow, nest, and reproduce, so she is just expressing these natural behaviors in an environment that is far from natural, with the only things she has available to her. Channel these behaviors to things like a dig box, play box, no blanket, extra litter boxes, etc, so that she can still express her normal behaviors but in a way that you can feel is more manageable. 

For flooring I would suggest a cut of textured linoleum. I use foam puzzle mats that are taped at the seams with mat tape. But this may not work for you at this point as she could very well want to chew these. Textured lino is one of the best options for a waterproof barrier that is mostly resistant to chewing, provided the edges are outside her pen area so she can't chew them. Rabbits are also less inclined to have pee accidents on hard surfaces(no guarantee though). Ditch the fleece and if you want her to have something soft to sit on, do a cheap fleece pet bed, small soft rug, etc, that you can expect to be destroyed and peed on, that you can easily wash and replace, but is also a safe material if it is chewed.


----------



## Anna R. (Jul 15, 2019)

I can completely understand where you are coming from Butterscotch. My female rabbit that suddenly passed at the age of 6 was the devil herself. She was the cutest sweetest little thing. Loved to be cuddled and play. But, she completely DESTROYED everything in her path. My rabbits are not spayed, so she only got over destructive behavior at around 2 years old. By that time she had completely chewed the carpet and the pad clear down to the subfloor in her room. Chewing every fleece blanket I gave her (I buy them at a thrift store to save on money). She also refused to ever be liter box trained. Even up to her death at age 6 she WOULD NOT USE A LITER BOX. I tried and tried and tried. Putting liter boxes everywhere in the cage, only to find them thrown out of the cage and turned upside down with all the bedding hay or whatever I put in it tracked all through their play area. She just simply refused. She would only pee and poop in her cage; but NEVER in a liter box. My other rabbit that she was bonded with always used her liter box and still does. I had several melt downs, SEVERAL. She drove me crazy; but, then she would look up at me with her cute little face and it all melted away. I was convinced she was Karma for all the bad things I had ever done in my life. I did get through it. I promise you will too. I know it is frustrating, so I understand. However, they are baby rabbits and it is what they do. But, I do feel your pain.  Even through all of it, I loved her so very much. 
Then, what did I do after I lost her? I adopted two more babies. I guess I am a gluten for punishment. The good thing is, they have both been complete angels. They are like your little gray goose. Well behaved. Just consider yourself blessed that you only have one terror on your hands. I liked J-Bun's advice though, it is good. All rabbits are different, so what is best for one may not be best for another. 
But, just know we all know what you are going through. We are all here to listen to your rants, as we have all been there. Hang in there, it's these times that will make you appreciate when they are older and well behaved.  In the meantime, we're all here for you.


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 15, 2019)

JBun said:


> Butterscotch actually sounds like a typical rabbit. They are full blown destruction machines, particularly if they are still hormonal(not spayed/neutered), if they are female, and if they are still young. So she's just being a normal rabbit. Now it's your other rabbit that's not as typical.
> 
> So the key is learning how to direct and manage this tendency for full blown destruction. There are tricks that us long term rabbit owners have learned over years of having rabbits as pets. First, getting her spayed when it's time. Though this won't always calm destructive behavior, most often it at least decreases it some.
> 
> ...


JBun, thank you. Thank you, thank you, thank you. I am going to put together a dig box ASAP, I think she would absolutely love that! I cannot believe I didn't think of textured linoleum either. That would be perfect! I could still offer Goose his fleece because he never, ever pees on it and I could then hopefully get Butterscotch back on track for litter box training. I am so grateful for this advice and I can't tell you enough how much I appreciate it!


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 15, 2019)

Anna R. said:


> I can completely understand where you are coming from Butterscotch. My female rabbit that suddenly passed at the age of 6 was the devil herself. She was the cutest sweetest little thing. Loved to be cuddled and play. But, she completely DESTROYED everything in her path. My rabbits are not spayed, so she only got over destructive behavior at around 2 years old. By that time she had completely chewed the carpet and the pad clear down to the subfloor in her room. Chewing every fleece blanket I gave her (I buy them at a thrift store to save on money). She also refused to ever be liter box trained. Even up to her death at age 6 she WOULD NOT USE A LITER BOX. I tried and tried and tried. Putting liter boxes everywhere in the cage, only to find them thrown out of the cage and turned upside down with all the bedding hay or whatever I put in it tracked all through their play area. She just simply refused. She would only pee and poop in her cage; but NEVER in a liter box. My other rabbit that she was bonded with always used her liter box and still does. I had several melt downs, SEVERAL. She drove me crazy; but, then she would look up at me with her cute little face and it all melted away. I was convinced she was Karma for all the bad things I had ever done in my life. I did get through it. I promise you will too. I know it is frustrating, so I understand. However, they are baby rabbits and it is what they do. But, I do feel your pain.  Even through all of it, I loved her so very much.
> Then, what did I do after I lost her? I adopted two more babies. I guess I am a gluten for punishment. The good thing is, they have both been complete angels. They are like your little gray goose. Well behaved. Just consider yourself blessed that you only have one terror on your hands. I liked J-Bun's advice though, it is good. All rabbits are different, so what is best for one may not be best for another.
> But, just know we all know what you are going through. We are all here to listen to your rants, as we have all been there. Hang in there, it's these times that will make you appreciate when they are older and well behaved.  In the meantime, we're all here for you.


I don't know how you put up with that until she was 2 years old. Had you considered having her spayed or did you really feel you deserved the Karma?  I am counting on Butterscotch settling down a little after she gets spayed and truthfully she wasn't even really misbehaving, she was just being a normal inquisitive baby bunny. I really appreciate that people here have been through this and understand it. And also that no one has ripped me a new one for getting frustrated. I can't wait until a few years from now when I can read these blogs as I stroke sweet Butterscotch's head while she sits in my lap and I tell her the stories about how both of us barely survived her childhood.....


----------



## Anna R. (Jul 15, 2019)

I know you have waterproof mats under Butterscotch's cage...which is great. Once a rabbit "marks" their territory they will continue to come back and pee in the same spot, as they have marked this as a spot to do their business in. If she continues to have accidents and seems to be going in the same spots over and over you may want to rub it down with vinegar. Vinegar takes the smell of their "marked" spot away and they will no longer want to continue to pee in that area. Whether on carpet or a hard surface, once it is "marked" their scent is there, and is a signal for them that this is the "spot" to go.
Vinegar is also great on carpet if they have an accident there. It will take the urine stain out and smell away. I have fleece down for my rabbits and if they have an accident I immediately take the fleece out and replace it with a new clean one and clean the spot underneath with vinegar so they won't go there again. If you find Butterscotch is going in the same location (even on a hard surface) you might want to try wiping down with vinegar to clean up the scent. 

Jbun, always gives such great advice.  I wish I would have found this site a lot sooner, it would have saved me a lot of heartache.


----------



## Anna R. (Jul 15, 2019)

Spaying them was always an option that I weighed back and forth... I know that it is especially good for female rabbits for the ovarian cancer risk. However, I have always been so scared to put them through the surgery. Just the thought of losing one of my babies was just too much. I was also never sure about breeding or what I wanted for the future. I just could not justify putting them through that just because I didn't like them "being rabbits". And, looking back...it really wasn't that bad. I know I would do things differently after finding this blog. I really wish I had found it awhile ago. Sometimes the internet has so much info. you wonder what is true and what isn't. 
I just accepted my rabbits for what they were and really appreciated them out growing that phase!!  Now they are all angels , and I have learned from them too. Through trial and error with them, they are all different. Once you get to know your babies you get a feel for what is right for them and what isn't. 
We are all here for each other. Good or bad...it's good to share stories.


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 20, 2019)

I'm going to make a dig box for each of my bunnies today. I'm guessing that Goose will check his out and root around in it for a while and then be over it and I'm betting that Butterscotch will have a great time with hers. It just seems like something she would love. I'll post pics when I'm done with them.

I just received my Petco and Chewy orders and I wonder if my neighbors think I'm operating a zoo in my small condo. When I ordered my rabbit cages they were each delivered on different days while I was at work so there was a nearly 5 foot tall box with a photo of the cage on the outside of the box sitting outside my front door for a couple of hours on two different days. My next door neighbor (who is coincidentally my sister's employee) did ask if I got a rabbit so I invited her in to see them. It turns out her friend has three rabbits! That's also how I found my vet. She asked her friend where she takes her rabbits and now I have a great vet for my buns. So anyway, I had these four boxes delivered, all filled with goodies for my babies. It was Christmas in July at my house this week! For everyone except Captain Morgan, my African Grey parrot. His Christmas will come in a few weeks when he is no longer afraid of his new toys and perches. Allow me to explain. All of my other animals rip into their new toys as soon as the toys are presented to them. Not Morgan. He is deathly afraid of anything new. He has been chewing through his rope perches a lot lately so I ordered him yet another one and even though it is identical to the one currently hanging by only one end in his cage, I cannot give him the new one yet. He thinks it's going to murder him. I have to bring a small table over to his cage (which is 3' x 2' x 6') and place the new items on the table on the side of his cage opposite his food and water dishes. He will not eat if the new items are too close to his food. After a day or so, I have to shift the positioning of the objects and put them on boxes or books so that he can see them a little easier. He will spend the next few days pressed against the opposite side of his cage. When he is venturing toward the side of his cage closest to his new toys, I will then hang them on the outside of his cage. Again, he will spend the next few days pressed against the opposite side of his cage. Finally, when he will pick at the new items through the bars of his cage, I can hang them inside but toward the bottom of his cage. He will spend the next few days pressed against the top of his cage. When I see him eating normally and not paying any attention to the new toys, I can then hang them where he can easily access them and play with them. Then he completely destroys them and I have to start all over. I usually already have another set of new toys on the table by the time he destroys them but this time I was so distracted with my bunnies that I didn't notice he was going to need a new perch until he had already chewed through his existing one. It's a long process that we have sort of perfected over the last 15 years. This bird needs night lights and he cannot have his cage covered at night, he hates being surprised, and he used to get night frights before his vet recommended the night lights. We've found our comfort zone now though.

Back to rabbits. I ordered a whole bunch of toys, some of them old favorites, some of them new. I'm going to add them to the dig boxes. Maybe bury them in crumpled paper. I need some new options for these bunnies because I think they're bored in their small play pens (I would be!!). I let Goose explore outside his play pen the other day but I can't let him go far because I need to maintain as many neutral areas as I can for future bonding attempts. I'm really looking forward to when (hopefully) they can share space. I think we'll all be so much happier then.


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 27, 2019)

I know baby bonds don't count but I am so hopeful that Goose and Butterscotch will be easy to bond in a few months. They flop next to each other, they share hay through the play pen bars, and Goose is so happy to be at Butterscotch's beck and call. When she hops over to the shared wall of their play pens and puts her head down, he comes over to groom her no matter where he is in his play pen. It has been this way since day one. It truly appears to be love at first sight. I have never seen her groom him though. He has let me groom him many times and I picture that same look on my own face that he has on his when he grooms Butterscotch. I am in love with these bunnies.

They have such strikingly different personalities. Butterscotch is always on the move. She's curious and fearless (rabbit wise) and she's always full of energy. Rattling her cage bars first thing in the morning to get out. Goose is just a quiet, reserved bunny. He's not very active at all. His play pen is much larger than Butterscotch's because his potty habits are much better so he'll do his laps and binkies but then he's back to sitting by the shared wall of the play pen waiting for Butterscotch to want to be groomed. He's never at his cage door waiting to be let out, he takes his time coming out when I open the door. I know that their hormones could kick in any time and all of this affection between them could mean nothing but I am so desperately hopeful that that doesn't happen. Goose gets neutered in a month, Butterscotch's appointment hasn't been set yet but she'll be ready in early October. I'm hoping to begin bonding around Thanksgiving and I'm hoping there will be nothing to it. 

I'm dropping them off at my sister's house this afternoon because I'm going to visit our other sister out of state for a few days and I'm worried sick about them. My sister has a big fluffy barky dog that is the sweetest dog I've ever met but will be a very different experience for my buns. She also has 2 young daughters that come over to play with my buns so I'm hoping there's just enough familiarity there to comfort Goose and Butterscotch enough to help them get through the next couple days. I've written out a lengthy care sheet and I'm leaving my credit card with them in case anything happens. I absolutely trust my sister with their lives. I hope everything will be ok! I was tempted to cancel my trip but I also want my bunnies to be good travelers if at all possible. I asked Goose's vet about it and he said it's up to the rabbit and that I have to get to know my rabbits and pay attention to what they're trying to tell me. He said some do get very stressed and some don't seem to mind it. He sees rabbits that are therapy animals and travel all the time. I'm counting on their age to benefit them. They are young and just recently came to live with me so they've been in different housing situations. They were both raised around kids and dogs and they've gotten used to my own dogs and noisy parrots. They will have all their own belongings with them and they will have each other. I just know I'm going to worry the whole time I'm gone. I already can't wait to get home. That's kind of a bummer, I really need this vacation for my own sanity and well being.


----------



## A & B (Jul 27, 2019)

From all the bonding stories I've reading, siblings seem to be easier to bond than bunnies that met as adults. I really hope your process goes well. They're so cute and I can't wait to see them snuggling!


----------



## Butterscotch (Aug 4, 2019)

Butterscotch and Goose are back home now and they did really well at my sister's house for the week. They were only supposed to be there for a few days but I ended up getting stuck out of state for 4 extra days due to car trouble. My sister says that she doesn't want a rabbit now, they're too much work. She had asked me to breed my pair so that she could have the babies but I'm glad I didn't. Goose is getting neutered on schedule, as planned. I've got them settled in at home now and I wanted to make sure they were eating and pooping before I went to bed but I've been awake for 38 hours and I can't keep my eyes open any more. Butterscotch is eating her pellets and Goose is grooming himself so I'll take those as good signs they're feeling ok. We are all home safe! I'm off to sleep.


----------



## Butterscotch (Aug 30, 2019)

I just dropped Goose off at the vet to get neutered! I am SO EXCITED to get these surgeries out of the way so I can start bonding. Butterscotch's spay appointment is scheduled for October 25th. I'm hoping to start bonding sessions sometime between Thanksgiving and Christmas. Then I can get rid of these cages and start free roaming, too. So many good things to look forward to with my babies!

The neatest thing happened at the vet today. I got there a few minutes before they opened to find a man with 3 rabbits waiting for the clinic doors to be unlocked. We started chatting about rabbits and I learned that this gentleman has been fostering rabbits since 1998. He went on to explain what an absolute joy it is to have rabbits but he's too afraid to tell anyone because he's afraid they'll think he's "undiagnosed" crazy. Ha ha! I really enjoyed talking to this guy. He had a bonded pair with him, one was a lionhead and the other was a Himalayan colored Netherland Dwarf and ohmygoodness they were the cutest pair! I'm so used to my tiny dwarf rabbits that this guy's larger rabbits looked so huge! He said he drives 31 miles one way to see this vet because he's such a good bunny vet and he is involved in rabbit clubs and groups. I'm so lucky! I live about 15 minutes away from a supposed rock star bunny vet. I guess I should say Goose and Butterscotch are the lucky ones. They are in good hands with a very rabbit savvy vet. I feel so much better, I was worried about Goose. He should come home about 4-5:00 this afternoon. Now I have to get busy sanitizing his cage and washing his blankets. Does anyone have any advice on what I can do to comfort Goose when he comes home?


----------



## Anna R. (Aug 30, 2019)

Good Luck on the neuter Goose. I hope all goes well. Unfortunately I don't have any helpful hints for you as I have never had a male bunny. Just wanted to let you know someone's with you today. I'm sure it will be a l-o-n-g day waiting to bring him home and worrying. (I would be a basket case from worry, but that's just me) Sounds like he couldn't be in better hands, so I am sure all will go well. How lucky are you to have a great vet so close.  Little Goose (and Mom) are in our thoughts today.

Can't wait to hear about future bonding with Butterscotch. Keep us posted.


----------



## Butterscotch (Aug 30, 2019)

Anna R. said:


> Good Luck on the neuter Goose. I hope all goes well. Unfortunately I don't have any helpful hints for you as I have never had a male bunny. Just wanted to let you know someone's with you today. I'm sure it will be a l-o-n-g day waiting to bring him home and worrying. (I would be a basket case from worry, but that's just me) Sounds like he couldn't be in better hands, so I am sure all will go well. How lucky are you to have a great vet so close.  Little Goose (and Mom) are in our thoughts today.
> 
> Can't wait to hear about future bonding with Butterscotch. Keep us posted.


Awww, thank you!! I was a bit of a wreck worrying about Goose this morning but after talking to my new friend I am so happy! He has been bringing his rabbits to this vet since 1998. I don't think Goose could possibly be in better hands. Thank you for keeping us in your thoughts! He's going to pull through like a champ, I just know it. I'll update when he comes home.


----------



## Butterscotch (Aug 30, 2019)

Goose is home now! He seems to be doing ok, he's munching on his wicker ball. His cage is nice and clean and he has a ton of fresh hay. I'd feel better if he would actually eat some of it but he's only been home for about an hour and a half. I'll keep a watchful eye over him tonight.


----------



## Lauren Kiernan (Aug 31, 2019)

Our buck did well after his neuter. He was quieter, tired. We made sure he was warm and gave him his pain meds. He was quieter for about 4-5 days before he returned to his former energetic self.


----------



## Butterscotch (Sep 1, 2019)

Lauren Kiernan said:


> Our buck did well after his neuter. He was quieter, tired. We made sure he was warm and gave him his pain meds. He was quieter for about 4-5 days before he returned to his former energetic self.


That's good to know, thank you! He seems to be feeling a little bit better today. I woke up at 4:30 this morning to him munching away in his litter box, leaving behind plenty of nice, normal looking, equal sized poops. He's doing ok!!


----------



## Butterscotch (Sep 1, 2019)

Goose won't eat the greens I continue to offer him but Butterscotch is more than happy to try them all! She is a different bunny since she came home from staying with my sister for a week. She runs up to greet me when I approach her play pen and she lets me cuddle her now. She was very indifferent towards me before. My sister has 4 kids, I suspect that Butterscotch got a lot of attention while she was visiting them. Either that or she's glad to be back home where it's nice and quiet and she appreciates being handled only by adults.


----------



## Lauren Kiernan (Sep 1, 2019)

Butterscotch said:


> That's good to know, thank you! He seems to be feeling a little bit better today. I woke up at 4:30 this morning to him munching away in his litter box, leaving behind plenty of nice, normal looking, equal sized poops. He's doing ok!!


I laughed when the post OP instructions read that the animal should not jump....I was like....ummm you know he's a rabbit? But he seemed to know he should take it easy and the pain meds they sent us home with helped too.


----------



## A & B (Sep 1, 2019)

Did they give Goose a cone? Bugs had one and imo, that was the worst part of his recovery. Bugs got neutered on a Friday and I missed two days of school the next week to be with him because he couldn't do anything with the cone on. He would get poop stuck to it and it was a disaster. If he has one, I recommend giving him at least a few minutes every hour without the cone on to eat his cecals. Make sure you're supervising this. I also found it important to syringe feed water because he couldn't get a good angle to drink it. Bugs ended up getting a giant clump of cecals stuck to the incision spot and it was almost impossible for him to walk comfortably. It was all over his pen. I took his cone off and he immediately started eating them and didn't bother with the incision at all. I didn't put the cone back on. I would also make sure he's eating something. Good luck to you both during his recovery!


----------



## Butterscotch (Sep 1, 2019)

Alyssa and Bugs♡ said:


> Did they give Goose a cone? Bugs had one and imo, that was the worst part of his recovery. Bugs got neutered on a Friday and I missed two days of school the next week to be with him because he couldn't do anything with the cone on. He would get poop stuck to it and it was a disaster. If he has one, I recommend giving him at least a few minutes every hour without the cone on to eat his cecals. Make sure you're supervising this. I also found it important to syringe feed water because he couldn't get a good angle to drink it. Bugs ended up getting a giant clump of cecals stuck to the incision spot and it was almost impossible for him to walk comfortably. It was all over his pen. I took his cone off and he immediately started eating them and didn't bother with the incision at all. I didn't put the cone back on. I would also make sure he's eating something. Good luck to you both during his recovery!


No, they didn't give him a cone. Surprisingly, he doesn't seem to be at all interested in his incision. He grooms himself as normal and I watch closely when he goes for his sore area but he doesn't seem to be messing with it at all. I'm glad I had this done over a long weekend so that I can watch him closely. (I'm getting a little bored being stuck at home but it's for a very good cause and it was planned, so I don't feel like I'm wasting a weekend.) He has been eating and drinking a lot more today than yesterday and he did a nice job of filling up his litter box. I think he's doing really good!


----------



## JenGibs (Sep 1, 2019)

So, I have spent the last however long reading all the posts in this thread and I will say, I’m smiling and learning! 
Butterscotch, I will confess that I have TWO pair of bonded buns and they can’t be left together for more than an hour or so. They are all cute and curious for that time and then someone gets pissed off...usually one of the females. Both pair are one female and one male. 
I will also tell you that my girl Waffles was a total hellion when she was little! She used to violate my poor cat on the daily and the cat would just lay there after while Waffles stretched all out like....ha ha, you my bi**h. After her spat, all that stopped. She was still an energetic turd but the hormonal stuff ended. Now, her brother Butters, is an angel and always has been. Sweet, docile, cuddly and sounds a lot like Goose. 
My other bonded pair are Wally and Eva. Wally is the male and he is super sweet too while Eva, the female, is very dominant and just doesn’t like to be touched. 
I think the boy buns are just too sweet and the girl buns are....well, not. LOL...
I will say that this November, Waffles and Butters will be 3 years old. I was sitting in the kitchen chair this past week and for the first time ever, Waffles let me hold her while she laid on me and clicked her teeth. I have been able to hold her the whole time but it dawned on me, that very moment, that just maybe she is growing up and much calmer. I have held her every day since then and she has been much better than she used to be. I just love them to pieces! 
Waffles and Butters are cream colored English Angoras and Wally is a grey English Angora while Eva is a Rex. 
If anyone has any idea on how to bond TWO pairs together I am all ears! I have two living set-ups in the house!


----------



## JenGibs (Sep 1, 2019)

A few more....


----------



## Butterscotch (Sep 1, 2019)

Lauren Kiernan said:


> I laughed when the post OP instructions read that the animal should not jump....I was like....ummm you know he's a rabbit? But he seemed to know he should take it easy and the pain meds they sent us home with helped too.


I thought that was funny too! The written instructions they gave me were generic and more geared toward dogs and cats. I think bunny owners should be given rabbit specific instructions.


----------



## Butterscotch (Sep 1, 2019)

JenGibs said:


> A few more....


Ohmygoodness your rabbits are so freaking cute!! They're floofy!!! Do you have to groom them frequently?


----------



## Butterscotch (Sep 2, 2019)

Well, Goose is feeling much better. I let him out into his play pen this morning and had to lock him back up in his cage right away. He was like a little helicopter, binkying and hopping all over the place in tight little circles. That can't be good for his poor sore man bits! The vet said he would be ok in his play pen as long as he was alone and had nothing to jump on/off. I don't know. He was doing some of most fantastic, acrobatic binkies I've ever seen him do! I was so sad to have to put him back in his cage but I am very happy to see he's feeling so good. He's got lots of toys in his cage for quiet play time, I hope that's enough for him for now.


----------



## Butterscotch (Sep 2, 2019)

Goose nibbled on a piece of green leaf lettuce!! That's AWESOME!!!! He's been refusing to try it for weeks, this is the first time he's tasted it. Yay!


----------



## JenGibs (Sep 2, 2019)

Butterscotch said:


> Ohmygoodness your rabbits are so freaking cute!! They're floofy!!! Do you have to groom them frequently?


I do. They get haircuts about every 6 weeks. Unfortunately there are no bunny groomers locally so I have to do it. Takes a whole weekend to do the 3 Angoras since they need breaks (stress) and a lot of it is scissor work.


----------



## Butterscotch (Sep 3, 2019)

You veteran rabbit owners are probably already used to this with your rabbits but Butterscotch comes running to me every time I approach the play pen and I am just thrilled that she finally seems to like me. She lets me pick her up and groom her, kiss her, smoosh my face into her soft fur....whatever I want to do! I put her down and walk away and as soon as I get close to the pen again she comes hopping over. I love this!! I always thought Goose would be my cuddle bun but he can't stand me. Butterscotch has always been indifferent to me. She would hop into my lap and take treats from my hand but then she would hop away right away and continue on her path of destruction. I had her out in the play pen all weekend and I didn't realize until today that she hasn't been a total pain in the butt lately. What's going on?? I thought she would get super sassy before her spay, not super sweet. She's been getting a lot of greens from me lately because I'm trying to get Goose to try them. Am I just buying her affection with lettuce? I'm not complaining, not at all, I'm just baffled. And completely smitten with this little furball!

If I could just get her to potty train.


----------



## Anna R. (Sep 4, 2019)

I am so happy to hear you are finally getting to cuddle with one of your buns. It is truly the best gift...  The highlight of my day (I know I am pathetic) and I just love it. Most of my girls run to me when I walk in their room and it lights up my heart. I know you waiting for the time when one would come and cuddle with you, I am so happy you have that. 

On another note... my second youngest bunny (she is a Polish and just over a year old) has never really been able to do a full binky. She has tried several times but just sort of jumps up and wiggles her little body (it is so funny and cute). This morning I said my good-byes as I was leaving for work and petting them she jumped up and did a FULL BINKY. I was so happy for her, she finally got it.  It made my whole day. What a cute little girl she is. I just had to share this with someone, not everyone gets what a binky is. I am so proud that she finally figured it out, she is so adorable.


----------



## Butterscotch (Sep 28, 2019)

Ok. So I think/hope/pray that Butterscotch is finally starting to get the potty training thing! A while ago I bought a sheet of vinyl to use for their play pen but I was still laying down a fleece blanket over it for traction. As expected, Butterscotch was using it as her own personal large, glorious toilet. So I had enough and, as advised by a few other smarter bunny owners on this site, I removed the blanket. It took my bunnies a few days to build their confidence on the vinyl but they've got it now. I gave them no blankets or flat cardboard for about 2 weeks. I also had been giving each bunny a grass mat in their cages but Butterscotch's got wet and moldy so I had to remove it before I had another one to replace it with. This meant she had absolutely no soft surfaces to lay on at all so I gave her a small clean dog bed. She used it as a toilet, I took it away. Fine. She would have to make do with only vinyl and plastic flooring until I could order a new grass mat. Lo and behold, she had no other options for a fancy toilet so she had to use her litter box. I am quite embarrassed that I was told this, I had read this, I knew this, but I still did not want to take away her soft surfaces because I felt bad about her sleeping on hard plastic. For a whole week now she has had one small soft fleece blanket in her play pen that she has not used as a toilet! She is using her litter box just as good as Goose has always done! I cannot put the blanket in her cage or she will soil it, but at least she has it in her play pen. I only lock them in their cages now when I go to work, they spend the rest of the day and all night with access to their play pens. I'm so glad this is getting easier. For a while I was wondering if I had made a huge mistake in getting rabbits. Oh, who am I kidding, I was wondering if I had made a huge mistake in getting _Butterscotch. _But now I feel as though we're well on our way to an enjoyable arrangement and everything that I had hoped bunny ownership would be. I think they are happy and they make me happy, so we are doing just fine. It's been a long road, I'm not sure I'll ever get baby bunnies again, but I think I've done a pretty good job of giving them a good life so far. And it's only going to get better when they can finally live together! So far there have been no signs of aggression between them and they get along beautifully. Butterscotch gets spayed in about 3 weeks and aside from territorial pooping she never really displayed any hormonal behaviors. I hope we keep the peace until she's healed and that bonding is as easy as removing the play pen divider.


----------



## Butterscotch (Oct 25, 2019)

I just dropped Butterscotch off at the vet for her spay. I was a wreck when Goose got neutered even though he handled it like a champ but this is a much more complex surgery and I'm so worried for Butterscotch. I have her play pen and cage cleaned, her blankets washed, a fresh supply of greens, her favorite hay varieties, and I'll be bringing some Critical Care home from the vet when I pick her up this afternoon. I took today and Monday off of work to stay home with her and monitor her. This is awful, this worry. She also has a bald patch on her forehead that I noticed a few days ago and I have no idea where it came from so they're going to do a skin scrape as well, to check for mites. 

Since I'm going to be stuck at home all weekend bunnysitting I picked up some supplies for my other hobby of restoring vintage Coach handbags. A few weeks ago I bought a lot of 19 vintage bags from an estate sale and now that they've all been authenticated they need to be cleaned and conditioned. It's a somewhat time consuming yet very satisfying activity and I hope it keeps the worry and boredom away for the next four days. I picked up steel wool and gentle painter's tape and I'm going to tape off the leather and polish the brass hardware on all of these bags. Sometimes when I'm finished with them, they look brand new even though they are 20+ years old! My oldest bag is approximately 60 years old and it looks gorgeous with buttery soft leather now that I'm done with it. I'm thinking of giving it to my mom for Christmas if I can't find a more contemporary bag that I think she would like better. She's not as big of a fan of the vintage styles as I am but she thought it was really cool that I was able to get my hands on a bag from the 70's and make it look and feel new again. 

Poor Goose looks a little lost without his girlfriend! I hope that Butterscotch heals quicker with his company, even though they will still be separated. I feel very lucky that they seem to adore each other even though I broke all the rules of baby bunnies. I took him to the vet with Butterscotch this morning but they said he didn't need to stay with her. They aren't bonded yet but I certainly don't want to risk ruining their chances over a vet visit. I'll bring him again this afternoon when I pick her up. Hopefully he'll pick up enough of the scent of the vet's office that he won't think Butterscotch is a different rabbit when she comes home.

If anyone out there prays for bunnies, please send a few prayers for Butterscotch! She's in for a tough weekend and she can use all the help she can get!


----------



## Butterscotch (Oct 25, 2019)

Vet just called....Butterscotch's surgery went well and she'll be ready to come home in a few hours! Yay!!


----------



## Lauren Kiernan (Oct 25, 2019)

I hope all goes well!


----------



## Butterscotch (Oct 25, 2019)

Butterscotch is home now. She was munching hay a few minutes ago, that's a good sign. She seems to have dozed off again though, I hope she's just groggy from the anesthesia. I gave her a really low sided litter box so she can get in and out easily, I hope that helps her. Goose is sniffing her through her cage bars.

I took her out of her carrier to gently place her in her cage and she leapt out of my hands into her litter box and now I'm freaking out that she tore her stitches. She's just loafing in her box now, I will check her incision in a little while I guess. I'm not really sure what to do. She has a soft fleece blanket to sleep on and three types of fresh hay for dinner. I hope she stays comfortable tonight. 

The vet did not give her any take home pain medication. None. She got an injection that they say will last about 24 hours and then she just has to bear it. "They're more stoic than we are", the vet said. I don't freaking care! Just because she can't complain out loud doesn't mean she should have to suffer. Omg I'm not sure I'll ever go back to this vet I'm so upset. What can I do?? Can I get pain medication from a different vet? Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Lauren Kiernan (Oct 25, 2019)

Wow. Our bun got pain meds after his neuter. Once a day for 3 days


----------



## Butterscotch (Oct 27, 2019)

After spending all day yesterday huddled in her blankets, Butterscotch is a little more active today and that makes me feel so much relief. I woke up to dozens of dark colored but normal size/shape poops in her litter box. I'm assuming the dark color is because she has been eating mostly greens for the last 2 days. This morning she munched on some alfalfa hay and oat hay and I think I heard her crunching on some pellets but I'm not sure if that was her or Goose. She's also digging in her blankets today. Yesterday she did nothing but flop on them. I gave her some new toys this morning and she's chewing on them! She wants out of her cage badly but I can't risk her tearing open her incision. How long do I have to keep her cooped up?

Goose made a nest of blankets right next to Butterscotch's cage and he just sits in it and watches her. He dragged the blankets across the whole entire play pen to put them by her cage and that's where he's been sleeping and spending most of his time. I think bonding is going to be a breeze with these two, they seem to really love each other and it's so sweet! I'm going to try around Thanksgiving.


----------



## A & B (Oct 27, 2019)

No pain meds seem odd to me. When Bugs was neutered he got enough meds for a whole week. I felt that after the first day or two he really didn't need them though. Does she seem to be in pain still? If you don't mind me asking, I'd like to know the name of your vet because I'd like to skim over their website.

I would keep her in her cage until at least Tuesday or Wednesday. You don't want to take the chance of her ripping her stitches. If she seems bored, you can try rearranging her cage or adding some different toys. My favorite DIY toy is a paper bag stuffed with hay and a few pellets with sisal string to tie it off. It's the only thing Bugs, Evie, and Snowball all enjoy and it's incredibly cheap! Here is a video I watched yesterday and got some DIY inspiration from.

I really hope bonding goes well for you and your bunnies! They'll be the cutest couple!


----------



## April LD (Oct 30, 2019)

I've had 30 rabbits spayed/neutered. Most only got the pain med shot. There were a few where they provided 3 days of pain meds dosed out, once a day up to 3 days. They didn't need it. My rabbits took it easy for a day then were crazy again. Just keep an eye out and try not to let her jump up on high furniture or jump down from high furniture. 
If you are concerned and feel like she is in pain, you would know if she is TRUST ME, then call your vet and let them know and ask if they can provide some meds for pain. But I think she will be fine. If she jumped out of your hands as soon as she was home, she is probably doing fine.
I will keep my fingers crossed...but I feel like she (and you) will be fine


----------



## Butterscotch (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm not sure if this was the right thing to do but Butterscotch was absolutely frantic to get out of her cage today so I caved. I let her out with Goose. (He was neutered 2+ months ago and her spay was about 6 days ago.) For the first time ever she groomed him! She has been such a snob since I brought her home, he will groom her on demand but as soon as he puts his head down she hops away. Every. Time. And he just sits there with his little head on the ground looking defeated and it makes me feel sad until I try to groom him and then he disappears into his hidey hole so fast I was never really sure he was ever there. But today, she did it!! I'm hovering over the play pen like a hawk, making sure they are ok and Butterscotch stays calm so I was lucky enough to get these pics. It's hard to tell but she was grooming him in the first pic. Sorry for the poor quality, they were taken on my tablet. I was afraid if I got up from the couch to get my phone that I would interrupt the grooming and I didn't want to take that away from Goose. Oh, my heart!! I love these bunnies so much!


----------



## Butterscotch (Oct 31, 2019)

April LD said:


> I've had 30 rabbits spayed/neutered. Most only got the pain med shot. There were a few where they provided 3 days of pain meds dosed out, once a day up to 3 days. They didn't need it. My rabbits took it easy for a day then were crazy again. Just keep an eye out and try not to let her jump up on high furniture or jump down from high furniture.
> If you are concerned and feel like she is in pain, you would know if she is TRUST ME, then call your vet and let them know and ask if they can provide some meds for pain. But I think she will be fine. If she jumped out of your hands as soon as she was home, she is probably doing fine.
> I will keep my fingers crossed...but I feel like she (and you) will be fine


She is back to her old sassy self already! Now it's hard to keep her calm so she can heal. She rattles those cage bars like my house is on fire or something. I let her out today and she made out with her boyfriend and now they're having dinner together. Omg so cute.


----------



## Butterscotch (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Butterscotch and Goose are now officially husbun and bunwife and they moved into their new home today. They have been doing overnights since a few weeks after Butterscotch was spayed and there has never, ever been an issue. They have always been in love, since the day they came home. They sleep together, groom each other, eat together, play in their cardboard tunnel together, and flop together. I am so happy!!! And I got half of my living room back. I put an extension into one of the cages and got rid of the other cage. Now they have one long cage that they share and full time access to their play pen. Together. Omg they are the cutest couple!


----------



## Butterscotch (May 17, 2020)

Bunny update! Butterscotch and Goose are doing well! They are a textbook example of a happy couple. I'm a little jealous. I have not built up the courage to free roam them yet but they do have access to their playpen 12 hours each day during the week and Friday afternoon to Monday morning on weekends. My anxiety about escaped bunnies chewing power cords keeps me from leaving them out in their playpen when I go to work. I'm working on that. I'm hoping my Dad will be able to come over this summer to build them a custom home but we'll just have to see how this virus scenario pans out. We are trying to be responsible with our social distancing. I gave them some Chewy packaging paper this afternoon and they are having more fun than they've ever had before. This needs to be a regular activity from now on! I'm not sure who is more entertained, me or them.

Goose will still not eat greens. I've offered all kinds and I've only ever seen him nibble on romaine lettuce and then just a teensy weensy bit at that. Butterscotch has a voracious appetite for anything and everything. She's now my easy bun. We almost didn't survive each other from the beginning but patience has paid off and she is such a doll now. Very cuddly and inquisitive and POTTY TRAINED!! Woo hoo! I love these bunnies so much. I find it extraordinarily calming to watch them groom each other or to take them outside one at a time and groom them in my patio rocking chair. We had a bumpy start but I have no regrets, just two happy buns and one happy mama.


----------

